# tranny identification and upgrades



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going to do a rebuilt before winter. 
What should I be looking for in a rebuild in terms of upgrades/parts?

btw its a 99 2500 5.9diesel 4x4 auto.
how do I identify what transmission is in... 46re 47re ect ect

Ive been told I want a billet torque converter ? 
should I get an aux cooler? deep pan?

something about 3 disc? whats the benefit / difference

Im going to get a temp gauge installed. 
I plan on keeping this truck to plow with. I will also use it to tow a skid steer in the summer. The parts that have been replaced already such as the injector pump and fass fuel system I am happy and confident about.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id go with these guys www.goerend.com i hear great things about them plus have a great warranty.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tranny should be the 47 re I know its the 47 for sure. The gas motors are the 46 re and rh.

EDIT: Looking at some info,

What automatic transmission do I have?

Ram 1500:
1994-1995 3.9L V6 = 42RH
1994-1995 5.2L V8 = 46RH
1994-1995 5.9L V8 = 46RH
1996-2001 3.9L V6 = 42RE
1996-2001 5.2L V8 = 46RE
1996-2001 5.9L V8 = 46RE

Ram 2500/3500:
1994-1995 5.9L V8 = 46RH
1994-1995 V10/Diesel = 47RH
1996-2002 5.9L V8 = 46RE
1996-2002 V10/Diesel = 47RE


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

so I have the 47re according to that. 

does that list you have happen to say whats in the 2003 dodge 2400 diesel ?
I just wonder if they are the same?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

triple disc torque converter seems to be what all places are recommending as an upgrade.

also billet imput shaft


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1061484 said:


> so I have the 47re according to that.
> 
> does that list you have happen to say whats in the 2003 dodge 2400 diesel ?
> I just wonder if they are the same?


it depends if you have the h.o motor on your 03. i tihnk it sould say 305 hp on the valve cover if its the h.o. if its the h.o its got the 48re which is very simiilar to the 47re


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Check out DTT transmissions. I have their HD single disk, billet accumulator,servo, HD band strut and anchor. Mag-hytec DD trans pan. autometer trans temp gauge. Transgo shift kit upgrade with seperator plate. Also check out cumminsforum.com and dieseltruckresource.com for more info. Good luck and have fun with your credit card.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

sno commander;1061489 said:


> it depends if you have the h.o motor on your 03. i tihnk it sould say 305 hp on the valve cover if its the h.o. if its the h.o its got the 48re which is very simiilar to the 47re


I dont have the H.O


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1061486 said:


> triple disc torque converter seems to be what all places are recommending as an upgrade.
> 
> also billet imput shaft


Everyone told me the same thing and I was going to go all out. Unless you plan to do what JD and Chad do you would be fine with a good simple rebuild and new TC and Valve body.

Mag Hytec Deep pan dont make a diff trans shop told me. Waste of $$ same with fancy synthetic oil waste of $$.

When shifting into 2nd now you feel it allot more then before. I don't not have a triple disk just a single disk. Triple they say will hit hard and you might not like that.

Upgraded valve body, higher line pressure billet cover and new torque converter. I was $3500 w tax for mine. I should be good for 600hp the way mine is. The truck towns my big Cat 262C like its not even behind it. Ask Cedar Grounds I raced his Durango with me pulling the Cat and I still won. :laughing:

DTT makes some nice stuff. They are in B.C. All the parts are made to order so you will be waiting about a month if you go for all the billet stuff from them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

in mine the rear planitary gear went. if that makes sence.

I was told billet torque converter, single disc, rebuilt $2000


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1061511 said:


> Ask Cedar Grounds I raced his Durango with me pulling the Cat and I still won. :laughing:


Dean - I cant see you needing any billet input or output shafts... My trannys still stock and even JD dosent have any of that on his... They are allison's tho :laughing: LOL

Grassman - Maby in your head you thought he was racing, there might be a drag race coming up soon with some pick-ups... bring your rig out and put your money where your mouth is...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok so then the cost gets cheaper without the billet parts. Yes I know about your allisons ect ect. I have heard it all but I already have the truck fleet, so I have to maintain it.

This tranny did well it has 300 000kms and finally blew. It died last year and I havent done anything with it till now. Didnt need to cause it didnt snow. I didnt know if I wanted to fix it, buy a new drop in or what. 

I just don't know much about fixing stuff. I need to have some understanding so I can figure out what the mechanic is saying/talking about. Its my way of keeping the mechanic honest also I guess you could say. I thought it was the torque converter thats the problem with these 2nd gen dodges.

The tranny I did in my red 03 2 seasons back after 280 000kms was a standard rebuild cost $1900 and has not been a problem. That truck has a smarty, fass and everything works fine. Just passed 390 000kms. I need to fix my seat... man is it ever worn out.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1061511 said:


> Everyone told me the same thing and I was going to go all out. Unless you plan to do what JD and Chad do you would be fine with a good simple rebuild and new TC and Valve body.
> 
> Mag Hytec Deep pan dont make a diff trans shop told me. Waste of $$ same with fancy synthetic oil waste of $$.
> 
> ...


I race you even without a trailer behind you


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1061511 said:


> Everyone told me the same thing and I was going to go all out. Unless you plan to do what JD and Chad do you would be fine with a good simple rebuild and new TC and Valve body.
> 
> Mag Hytec Deep pan dont make a diff trans shop told me. Waste of $$ same with fancy synthetic oil waste of $$.
> 
> ...


Im sorry to be a Debbie Downer but if you are pushing more than 450 RWHP on stock shafts and flexplate, you are in danger of breaking something.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I went with single disc. Billet torque convertor. and grabbed the 3 in 1 guage from glowshift which will monitor the temp. Other then that its just a standard rebuild with new seals. The rear planetary gear blew upinside.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1067690 said:


> I went with single disc. Billet torque convertor. and grabbed the 3 in 1 guage from glowshift which will monitor the temp. Other then that its just a standard rebuild with new seals. The rear planetary gear blew upinside.


Please tell me you are also having some valvebody work done.......


----------

